# Notifications



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

For some reason i have stopped getting notifications.

Every ****1ng time i turn them all on as soon i hit save it turns them all off again, aaaarrrggh.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeh good luck getting any reply or help about it :lol:


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

m575 said:


> Yeh good luck getting any reply or help about it :lol:


 I'll keep checking just incase i don't get a notification  .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The problem I think is that every time you reply to a thread this defaults to NOT being notified of replies. I'm getting better at consciously selecting to be notified when I reply now but obviously it shouldn't be necessary!

Edit: I'm talking of toggling the notification button just above the submit button for each post.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Stopped here too, used to be real time but now I only get them when I refresh

EDIT - Says this in notification settings

*Browser notifications disabled*

*By enabling desktop notifications, we'll be able to tell you when there's new content even if you aren't active in this window. Check your browser help documentation to find out how to enable notifications for this site.*

Maybe something to do with a firefox update

EDIT -

Click here, uncheck the box on the next window saying "Block new requests asking to allow notifications"

Refresh UKM, it should popup at the top asking if you want notifications again


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Stopped here too, used to be real time but now I only get them when I refresh
> 
> EDIT - Says this in notification settings
> 
> ...


 I don't use firefox anymore, i'll see if it works in opera or i'll just go back to using firefox mate, and if i aren't active for 5mins i'll refresh and find i've been logged out.

I have just contacted them and politely asked them to sort it, i wont hold my breath,


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

stargazer said:


> I don't use firefox anymore, i'll see if it works in opera or i'll just go back to using firefox mate, and if i aren't active for 5mins i'll refresh and find i've been logged out.
> 
> I have just contacted them and politely asked them to sort it, i wont hold my breath,


 That's a problem with cookies, if the cookie is deleted (Maybe some privacy addon?) it will log you out


----------

